# New Metal Milk Stanchion



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

As the owner of an automotive repair shop specializing in custom exhaust I've built deer stands, tire racks, gates, etc. using exhaust tubing.

This is a first attempt at a milk stanchion to go in the Wife's new goat facility. The frame and head catch are built of 1 1/2" aluminized tubing, the flooring is 16ga expanded metal with 12gaX1" flat stock as bracing under the flooring. weight is under 25lbs. Approx 18" high.





Painted "Farmall Red" Rustoleum enamel.

Bob


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Very well done.

I welded up an all metal stanchion for my girls too. I'm worthless with wood but can build anything out of steel. (photos on my site if you're interested)

I'd love a CNC tubing bender, sure looks like you have one


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's one classy stand there Arkie! And Farmall red puts it over the top.Love to see the head lock part of it too.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll see if I can't get a couple more pics of the lock.

Bob


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Nice job! My hubby can weld pretty darn well we just don't have the access to anything right now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

looks great and very easily movable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW.... Now that's something I would appreciate! Great job!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great work! I'm hoping for a metal stand one day, the wooden one really soaks in the smell of spilt milk.


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> That's one classy stand there Arkie! And Farmall red puts it over the top.Love to see the head lock part of it too.


I love the new milk stanchion, and so do the girls! By the second day after Bob installed it they were both stepping prettily up on it like the little prima donas they both are! I love their self confidence and that they feel so sure of us and act like they feel very secure and loved. I am lucky to have such a 'can do' guy! The head lock works great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Love the stand and REALLY love the color!!!


----------

